# netbeans 12 - wie -Xlint:deprecation aktivieren



## Joob (21. Jul 2020)

Ich habe seit gestern netbeans 12 
Beim clean and build bekomme ich zwei Meldungen hinsichtlich von veralteten API s.

Leider finde ich keinen Hinweis wie ich diese Parameter beim kompilieren hinzufügen kann.





So hab ich es bisher versucht, leider zeigt das gar keinen Erfolg.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache .


----------



## thecain (21. Jul 2020)

Wieso willst du das denn? Du könntest ja auch die veralteten APIs ersetzen, da Java 14 kein LTS ist, macht das auf jeden Fall Sinn


----------



## Joob (21. Jul 2020)

Dafür müsste ich erst einmal wissen welche das sind.
Ich habe gedacht das ich beim compilieren durch Einsatz der Parameter einen Hinweis bekomme.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das das nicht so ist.

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich die veralteten api identifizieren kann ?


----------



## Joob (21. Jul 2020)

Ich hab eine Lösung.
Weil es ein gradle builder hat, muss  man es im Gradle build einbauen.


```
allprojects { // Projects
//   gradle.projectsEvaluated {
//      tasks.withType(JavaCompile) {
//         options.encoding = 'UTF-8'
//         options.compilerArgs << "-Xlint:unchecked" << "-Xlint:deprecation"
//      }
//   }
//}
```

so läufts dann auch.


----------

